# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Кришна вечно обновляется

## Сергей 777

Харе Кришна !Примите мои поклоны!

Одно из качеств Кришны - Он вечно обновляется .

Что имеется ввиду ? обновляется ли Его духовная форма ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Имеется в виду, что общение с Ним и любыми Его проявлениями никогда не может наскучить чистой душе, т.к. Кришна всегда проявляет что-то новое, непривычное.

----------


## Сергей 777

:vanca calpa:

----------

